# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Βύθιση του πλοίου Volgo Balt 199 στον Βόσπορο

## zamas

Βύθιση του πλοίου Volgo Balt 100 στον Βόσπορο. 
Δώδεκα ναυτικοί αγνοούνται

Τουρκικά σωστικά συνεργεία αναζητούν έντεκα Ουκρανούς και έναν Ρώσο,  μέλη του πληρώματος φορτηγού πλοίου που βυθίστηκε στα ανοιχτά της  Κωνσταντινούπολης, στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα, εξαιτίας της κακοκαιρίας, όπως  ανακοίνωσε η ακτοφυλακή.

Το φορτηγό πλοίο Volgo Balt 100, που μετέφερε άνθρακα, εξέπεμψε μήνυμα  SOS στις 09:30 (τοπική ώρα και ώρα Ελλάδας), ενώ έπλεε στα ανοιχτά της  πόλης Χηλή (Şile), κοντά στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, όμως στη συνέχεια χάθηκε  η επικοινωνία μαζί του, όπως ανακοίνωσε η ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία GAC.

_«Επιβεβαιώσαμε ότι το πλοίο βυθίστηκε. Συνεχίζονται οι προσπάθειες για τη διάσωση των 12 μελών του πληρώματος»_ δήλωσε ο* Σαλίχ Ορακσί,* επικεφαλής της Γενικής Υπηρεσίας Ακτοφυλακής, στο τηλεοπτικό δίκτυο NTV.

Ενα ελικόπτερο και αρκετά πλοία συμμετέχουν στις επιχειρήσεις αναζήτησης.

Πηγή: Το ΒΗΜΑ

----------


## zamas

*Τρεις νεκροί από δύο ναυάγια στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα*Ένα φορτηγό πλοίο βυθίστηκε στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα στα ανοιχτά της  Κωνσταντινούπολης εξαιτίας μιας σφοδρής καταιγίδας, *ενώ στη συνέχεια*  βυθίστηκε και ένα ρυμουλκό που είχε σπεύσει για να το βοηθήσει. Από το  διπλό δυστύχημα έχασαν τη ζωή τους τρεις ναυτικοί, ενώ ακόμη 10  αγνοούνται, σύμφωνα με τις αρχές.   Το φορτηγό πλοίο Volgo Balt 100 με 12μελές πλήρωμα βυθίστηκε περίπου 9  ναυτικά μίλια ανοιχτά της πόλης Χηλή (Sile), βορειοανατολικά της  Κωνσταντινούπολης, όπως ανέφερε η Τουρκική Διεύθυνση Θαλάσσιας Ασφάλειας  (KEGM) στον ιστότοπό της. 

  «Τέσσερις άνθρωποι ανασύρθηκαν σώοι και αβλαβείς. Ένας πέθανε, ενώ  συνεχίζονται οι έρευνες για τους υπόλοιπους», δήλωσε ο Τούρκος υπουργός  Μεταφορών Μπιναλί Γιλντιρίμ στο τηλεοπτικό δίκτυο NTV. 
  Ο Γιλντιρίμ πρόσθεσε ότι ένα ρυμουλκό που είχε σπεύσει στην περιοχή για  να προσφέρει βοήθεια στο φορτηγό πλοίο προσέκρουσε σε μια προκυμαία.  «Εκεί έχουμε δύο νεκρούς, οι έρευνες συνεχίζονται για τον εντοπισμό  τριών ακόμη ανθρώπων», σημείωσε ο Τούρκος υπουργός διευκρινίζοντας ότι  ένα από θύματα ήταν ένας ψαράς που είχε επιβιβαστεί στο ρυμουλκό για να  βοηθήσει στις έρευνες. 

  Σύμφωνα με το πρακτορείο Ανατολή, το Volgo Balt 100, που  μετέφερε  άνθρακα από τη Ρωσία προς την Αντάλια, στη νότια Τουρκία, εξέπεμψε  μήνυμα SOS στις 09:30 (τοπική ώρα και ώρα Ελλάδας), όμως στη συνέχεια  χάθηκε η επικοινωνία μαζί του. 

Πηγή: pathfinder

----------


## Apostolos

Πλοία κακοσυντηρημένα, τα οποία έχουν φτιαχτει για ποτάμια και όχι ανοιχτή θάλασσα. Κι όμως ταξεδευουν σε άθλιες συνθήκες σε όλο τον κόσμο. Μια βόλτα ώς την Ελευσίνα έχει ενδιαφέροντα αποτελέσματα... Ναυλώνουμε τέτοια πλοία και τα ελληνικά μοτορσιπάκια εξαφανίζονται...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πλοίο ονομαζόταν VOLGO-BALT 199 (όχι 100) και είχε DWT 3498. Μια που ποντοπόρα θεωρούνται τα βαπόρια με πάνω από 4.500 DWT το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε εδώ από την αντίστοιχη ενότητα της ποντοπόρου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Πλοία κακοσυντηρημένα, τα οποία έχουν φτιαχτει για ποτάμια και όχι ανοιχτή θάλασσα. Κι όμως ταξεδευουν σε άθλιες συνθήκες σε όλο τον κόσμο. Μια βόλτα ώς την Ελευσίνα έχει ενδιαφέροντα αποτελέσματα... Ναυλώνουμε τέτοια πλοία και τα ελληνικά μοτορσιπάκια εξαφανίζονται...


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Απόστολο. Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε από το νηογνώμονα *εδώ* το βαποράκι είχε κλασση R3-RSN του Ρωσικού νηογνώμονα που σημαίνει ότι  έχει περιορισμό ναυσιπλοΐας για θαλάσσες που υπάρχει λιγότερο από 3% πιθανότητα να συναντήσει ύψος κύματος πάνω από 3,5 μέτρα και να μην ταξιδέυει σε απόσταση 50 μίλα από λιμάνι καταφυγής.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Από τη δεκαετία του 90 και μετα παρα έγινε το κακό με τα "Ξαδερφακια" οπως πολλοί έλεγαν τα πλοια αυτα ειρωνικά παντα... Βέβαια κάποια επειδη ειναι πολυ μανιτζεβελα και οικονομικά προτιμήθηκαν .. Βεβαια πολλα βγήκαν σε ανοιχτές θάλασσες λόγω "συνωστισμού" στα ποτάμια

----------

